# 16-17 season lease



## hrstille (Jan 14, 2016)

Trying to get a lease lined up for next season. My group is looking for a lease in Ms or Ar. Anyone have any contacts or recommendations? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## GaHunterJones (Feb 15, 2016)

If you get one me and a buddy would be interested if you need more people.


----------



## hrstille (Feb 16, 2016)

Got a pit is MS. Already have 5 guys in the group. Hope you find one man.


----------



## GaHunterJones (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks and good luck


----------



## Twinhunter (Mar 24, 2016)

For what it's worth, here is something for you to consider.  

I just moved from MS and hunted over there for about the past 10 years.  There is a ton of public land in the MS Delta just north of Yazoo City (about 1 hour north of Jackson) with some huge deer and a lot of them.  Four years ago, my buddy bow shot an 11 point that scored just over 150 and then last year he shot a 13 point with his muzzleloader that scored 184!  I saw a guy cleaning one that was a 9 pt that had to weigh in excess of 300 lbs.  This is public land!  The areas that I have hunted quite a bit are Panther Swamp and Morgan's Break, both of which are National Wildlife Refuge areas (I think it cost $20 for the permit, as well as the hunting license).  I know that Panther Swamp is about 30,000 acres and Morgans is about 7000 acres.  There is also a WMA named Sunflower that is about 5 miles from Panther and it is also huge (60,000 acres).  There are two or three other areas of public land up there that I have never hunted.  You can camp at Sunflower but not Panther or Morgan.  We had a small camper set up in a private area that cost us about $200/month for the space and included water and electric.  It was 5 min from Panther and Sunflower.  Morgan's was about 45 min.  Also, lots of pigs in the area.  

If you look up those areas on the web you will find plenty of information.  Panther is primarily bow hunting with a couple of weekends that are draw gun hunts.  Morgans is bow until Dec 1 and then it is open for about 2 weeks for gun.  Sunflower is pretty much open to gun all season.  Great place to hunt and definitely not over-hunted.  Lots of game to be had.  A good 4-wheeler and a couple days of scouting and you will very likely find it a good place.  Lots of water and oak trees.  Have some waders with you and a GPS, look for pinch-points and thickets and you will find deer.  The rut is essentially December.

To give you an idea of the number of deer, we drove down the 5 mile long levee through Panther one evening just after dark with the car beams on high and counted over 150 deer within 40 yards either side of the road! (BTW - don't spotlight them or you will get ticketed).

Consider it as an option.


----------



## hrstille (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks for the info but I'm chasing ducks in MS. If I'm ever that way deer hunting, I'll look into those place.


----------



## southerndraw (Mar 31, 2016)

I've known Mississippi has been on the rise for deer huntin for a while now. How is the public duck huntin in those areas mentioned?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 21, 2016)

You got a mud boat? If so go hunt public land out of Venice LA. Tons of birds and thousands of acres to hunt in delta NWR.


----------

